# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Promi-"Selbstmord"
Der US-Schauspieler David Carradine wurde erhangen in einem Bangkoker Hotel aufgefunden.
Die Polizei weiß mal wieder auf Anhieb, dass er sich "selbst erhangen" hatte.
Carradine drehte gerade einen Film in BKK. Er wurde 72 Jahre alt.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 104421.php

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich hab ihn gemocht !

----------


## Robert

"KILL BILL"-STAR
David Carradine ist tot

Als kämpfender Mönch in der TV-Serie "Kung Fu" kam er in den Siebzigern zu Ruhm, mit Quentin Tarantinos "Kill Bill" feierte er ein spätes Comeback. Jetzt ist der Schauspieler David Carradine in Bangkok tot aufgefunden worden.

Bangkok - Der US-Schauspieler David Carradine ist in Bangkok tot aufgefunden worden. Der 72-Jährige sei entweder am Mittwochabend oder am Donnerstagmorgen gestorben, sagte ein Sprecher der US-Botschaft in der thailändischen Hauptstadt. 

[img_l:1un4nz0i]http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,1543067,00.jpg[/img_l:1un4nz0i]Mit Rücksicht auf Carradines Familie würden zunächst keine weiteren Einzelheiten bekanntgegeben.

Die BBC meldet unter Berufung auf thailändische Polizeiquellen, der Schauspieler sei in seinem Hotelzimmer mit einem Strick um den Hals aufgefunden worden.

Ob es sich um einen Selbstmord oder einen Unfall handelt, ist offenbar noch unklar. Laut einem Bericht der in Bangkok erscheinenden Zeitung "The Nation" geht die örtliche Polizei allerdings derzeit von einem Selbstmord aus.

Carradine wirkte in den siebziger Jahren unter anderem in der Fernsehserie "Kung Fu" mit. Einen großen Erfolg feierte er zuletzt vor einigen Jahren mit einem Auftritt in Quentin Tarantinos Zweiteiler "Kill Bill" . Carradine war offenbar zu Dreharbeiten in Bangkok.

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/0,1518,628612,00.html

----------


## Robert

> ...ich hab ihn gemocht !


Ja, ist echt schade drum...

----------


## walter

Ich mochte ihn auch gerne. Toll wie er im Wilden Westen für Ordnung sorgte. 

Bye bye David

----------


## schiene

er hatte irgendwie ne charismatische Ausstrahlung.

----------

Warum sollte der sich aufhängen? Karriere lief doch immer noch ganz gut.

----------

Hoffentlich findet man seinen Mörder. (natürlich nicht von der thailändischen Polizei)

----------


## Met Prik

> Warum sollte der sich aufhängen? Karriere lief doch immer noch ganz gut.


Vielleicht eine unheilbare Krankheit? Das treibt Menschen ja auch oft in den Selbstmord.

----------

Die Polizei ist sich jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr so sicher, dass es nur Selbstmord sein kann.
Carradine, nackt, mit einem Schnürsenkel um de Penis, das andere Ende um den Hals, 
die Hände mit einem Strick/Kordel gebunden und ebenfalls das andere Ende mit dem Hals verbunden,
ein mysteriöser Fußabdruck auf dem Bett, der nicht von Carradines schuhen stammen kann.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... adine-dead

Dann noch eine ganz andere Darstellung:
Zitat:
"..._Der legendäre Schauspieler David Carradine ist gestorben. Sein Agent Chuck Binder teilte dem Fernsehsender "ABC" mit, dass der 72-Jährige am Donnerstagmorgen thailändischer Zeit tot in seinem Hotel in Bangkok aufgefunden wurde. Die Filmcrew wollte abends zuvor gemeinsam essen gehen und wunderte sich über seine Abwesenheit. Am nächsten Morgen wollte ein Produzent nach dem Rechten schauen und entdeckte den Schauspieler tot auf seinem Hotelbett.
Chuck Binder sagte weiter, dass er davon ausgehe, dass der Darsteller eines natürlichen Todes gestorben sei_..."
http://www.gala.de/stars/news/62074/Dav ... iland.html

----------

Hatte Carradine eine besondere sexuelle Vorliebe, die (ungewollt) durch Eigenaktivität zum Tod führte?
Wird in der Bangkok Post erörtert.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... phyxiation

----------

Das Gleiche auch in der Nation
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 104481.php

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hatte gestern schon irgendwo was von einer Kordel gelesen, die er um seinen Körper verwickelt gehabt haben soll.
Für mich sieht das ganz klar nach irgendwelchen Fesselspielchen aus, bei dem noch wenigstens eine weitere Person beteiligt gewesen sein muß - zumindest wenn es wirklich stimmt, dass er so aufgefunden wurde.

----------


## walter

In Thailand stirbt man schon skurril.

----------

> ...Für mich sieht das ganz klar nach irgendwelchen Fesselspielchen aus, bei dem noch wenigstens eine weitere Person beteiligt gewesen sein muß...


Das geht auch alleine, Stichwort "Atemreduktions-Spielchen".
Ist so eine Art Spezial-Wichsen.

----------


## walter

Hat man Ejakulat gefunden? Monta du kannst doch Thai. Die Frau Dr. Porndingsa hat ihn doch schon befreit, äh untersucht.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Oh man, was ne kranke Welt.... das Fünf-gegen-Willi-ohne-dabei-Luft-zu-holen-Spiel kannte ich noch nicht!

Und NEIN! Werde es auch nicht heute abend ausprobieren! Bin da er der Konservative Typ!  :Großes Lächeln:

----------

Jo, Hände weg von den Schnürsenkeln.

----------

Die US-Botschaft beklagt sich über die Verletzung der Privatsphäre des Toten durch die thailändische Polizei, wegen Weitergabe von "Details" an die Presse.
Der Leichnam soll am Samstag in die USA überführt werden.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ead-actor-

Vielleicht schnallen die Amis jetzt mal, wie das auf Thaiseite so läuft.
Die sollen froh sein, dass es keine Detailfotos aus dem Kleiderschrank gab.

----------

Michael Hutchence, der Sänger von INXS, der 1997 in einem Hotelzimmer in Sydney erhangen aufgefunden wurde,
hat es Carradine wohl auf gleiche Art vorgemacht. 
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 104481.php

----------


## walter

Schöne Heimreise.   ::

----------

Mag vielleicht pietätlos sein, dass zu veröffentlichen.
Doch als ich das Foto sah, fiel mir gleich etwas auf.
Jemand anderem auch?

----------


## Met Prik

> Doch als ich das Foto sah, fiel mir gleich etwas auf.
> Jemand anderem auch?


Hmm, dafuer haette das Foto vielleicht etwas groesser sein duerfen. Ich erkenne nichts darauf ...

----------

Die Familie von Carradine möchte das FBI in die Untersuchungen der thailändischen Polizei einschalten.
Hierzu benötigt das FBI aber die Zustimmung des Thailand's Office of Attorney General.
Natürlich hält die thailändische Polizei gar nichts davon, dass ihnen jemand in die Karten schaut.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/06 ... 104561.php

----------

Thailand's Office of Attorney General hat mittlerweile zugestimmt, dass das FBI die Untersuchungen der thailändischen Polizei "beobachtet".
Aber "das FBI sollte nichts tun, was die thailändische Sicherheit berührt und die Politik sollte nicht involviert werden".
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews ... dine-probe

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das Foto ist wirklich sehr klein, aber der da im Schrank hängt hat dunkles Haar(?), oder?

----------


## Met Prik

> Das Foto ist wirklich sehr klein, aber der da im Schrank hängt hat dunkles Haar(?), oder?


Ja, scheint so. Und die Arme nach oben und die Haende gefesselt? Kann man schlecht erkennen.




> Doch als ich das Foto sah, fiel mir gleich etwas auf.


Stefan, was ist dir aufgefallen?

----------

Wenn man den Ausschnitt vergrößert sind die Hände nach oben direkt an der Querstange des Wandschranks gefesselt. Zuvor hieß es doch immer auf dem Rücken oder vorne......

Mittlerweile ist man aber nicht sicher, ob dies ein Fake ist respektive ein anderer Fall auf dem Foto zeigt. Der Kopf soll dunkel gemacht worden sein, wegen Persönlichkeitsschutz. Neusten Gerüchten zu folge könnte auch ein geheimer chinesischer Kung Fu Orden hinter der Sache stehen.

----------

Eine in den USA durchgeführte Autopsie soll ergeben haben, dass Carradine keinen Selbstmord verübt hatte.
Es würden noch weitere Informationen von den thailändischen Behörden benötigt, um ein abschließendes Urteil über den Tod von Carradine abgeben zu können.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... -commit-su

----------


## walter

Also beginnt der Fall erst richtig interessant zu werden.

----------

